# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Xin trợ giúp?

## phamtienquan92

Máy tính mình dùng hệ điều hành Win 7,mỗi lần mình dùng máy tính cứ phải retart lại thì mới có mạng,
Mong các bác giúp đỡ

----------

